# Back pack tool box



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Looking for a back pack tool box...

The tool box that bolts to a truck frame and sits behind the truck cab.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Let me check our old inventory, get back to you on Monday.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

MXZ1983 said:


> Let me check our old inventory, get back to you on Monday.


That would be fantastic !

I am putting together a truck I purchased cab and chaise. It has 12 foot rail/frame and I happen to have a dump bed which is 10 foot. So I have 2 feet or 3 to fill. Thank you for the reply !!!.


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

On a Call said:


> I am putting together a truck I purchased cab and chaise.


Man and here I was thinking heated seats were fancy


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Brndnstffrd said:


> Man and here I was thinking heated seats were fancy


They are


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

On a Call said:


> That would be fantastic !
> 
> I am putting together a truck I purchased cab and chaise. It has 12 foot rail/frame and I happen to have a dump bed which is 10 foot. So I have 2 feet or 3 to fill. Thank you for the reply !!!.


Is it 2 feet or 3 feet???.....Do you own a tape measure or are you looking for one of those for next to nothing also??....Why don't you post a picture of said truck it will give us a better idea of what we are working with here


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Defcon 5 said:


> Is it 2 feet or 3 feet???.....Do you own a tape measure or are you looking for one of those for next to nothing also??....Why don't you post a picture of said truck it will give us a better idea of what we are working with here


It is about this long [ ----------------------- ] or better yet :clapping: lol.

Actually the rail is 12' 3" feet long from flush to the cab to the end of the rail. Add in the fact that the dump bed ( 10' ) has its own rail I can slide it back a bit also. Giving me about an extra foot to play with. So...2 - 3 foot is a good the 3 would be tight...so 2 is better .

Any chance you have one laying about ? Those things are expensive new.

Thanks Defcon


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

How much are you wanting to spend? There's a place close to me that sells Buyers "scratch and dent" ones that most of them honestly look new to me.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Lots depends on which one...steel, aluminum, or stainless.
For a nice aluminum I would say $800.00 But then I have no comparisons yet. 
Hind sight is 20/20, I picked up a all steel trailer which was set up as a welders trailer...it was empty but it did have a painted one on it...it sat in my yard for about 7 years...someone asked me for it and I gave it to them...then...a year later I need the box off it :hammerhead: of course...had I not given it away....I would never had needed it and it would have sat for another 7 years.
Thank you for the reply JD


John_DeereGreen said:


> How much are you wanting to spend? There's a place close to me that sells Buyers "scratch and dent" ones that most of them honestly look new to me.


.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

On a Call said:


> Lots depends on which one...steel, aluminum, or stainless.
> For a nice aluminum I would say $800.00 But then I have no comparisons yet.
> Hind sight is 20/20, I picked up a all steel trailer which was set up as a welders trailer...it was empty but it did have a painted one on it...it sat in my yard for about 7 years...someone asked me for it and I gave it to them...then...a year later I need the box off it :hammerhead: of course...had I not given it away....I would never had needed it and it would have sat for another 7 years.
> Thank you for the reply JD
> ...


Good luck with that....


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

As mentioned...no idea what they sell for. However I am needing and wanting one. What do they sell for ? All I know is they are expensive, I am guessing $ 1500.00 ? Either way I will be happy to explore your connection. If you could let me know how much at least I know where to start.

I am guessing these are new ?

Thanks


John_DeereGreen said:


> Good luck with that....


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm trying to find the ad, but I believe new aluminum ones were ~2200


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Did you try Mich truck parts on ford rd?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Good luck with that....


Okay...guess I was way off 

Not really needing something this expensive. Might use a pickup style tool box...those are cheap enough and a dime a dozen. Unless I find one less expensize than these.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Freshwater said:


> Did you try Mich truck parts on ford rd?


no...just started looking yesterday
Thanks.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

On a Call said:


> Okay...guess I was way off
> 
> Not really needing something this expensive. Might use a pickup style tool box...those are cheap enough and a dime a dozen. Unless I find one less expensize than these.


Why not move the axle and shorten the frame instead of Obamafying it...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Why not move the axle and shorten the frame instead of Obamafying it...


You have to remember, not everyone has a full blown shop for things like that. Northern tool, they start at 2300.00. Just to give an idea.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'm trying to find the ad, but I believe new aluminum ones were ~2200


Yeah...I thought I posted this on my last post.

They sure look nice though...wonder how well they keep looking nice if exposed to salt ?

https://columbus.craigslist.org/bfd/d/backpack-truck-tool-box/6478547081.html

Maybe they have badly dented ones


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

On a Call said:


> Yeah...I thought I posted this on my last post.
> 
> They sure look nice though...wonder how well they keep looking nice if exposed to salt ?
> 
> ...


Take a hammer with you...

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

LOL....( salesman ) " hey...you cannot be doing that " As I take a back swing with a 8 pound. Well the advertisement states they have dents.

I might just call them and see what I can arrange. I wonder where they are getting them from...Buyers dumpster ??  

Wishing now I had never gave away that tool box.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Why not move the axle and shorten the frame instead of Obamafying it...


Or find a longer bed


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Why not move the axle and shorten the frame instead of Obamafying it...


"Obamafying" LMAO that's the 1st time I've heard that


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

m_ice said:


> "Obamafying" LMAO that's the 1st time I've heard that


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

You guys are going to get my wrist slapped.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

John_DeereGreen said:


> You guys are going to get my wrist slapped.


But .... it is it worth it 

You know we are going to start using it :yow!:


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

On a Call said:


> But .... it is it worth it
> 
> You know we are going to start using it :yow!:


Already said it to my 7 year old.


----------

